# Names



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am starting to think about names for my future pup, and I need a little help! I am getting a headache looking at the baby names/dog names sites so I thought I'd ask for your suggestions here 

I need names for a female pup. I want something that is not too girly (don't want to be outside with my big "scary" GSD shouting "come here Tinkerbell!") A strong name is my preference, even unisex would be fine. 

Suggestions?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Ooooooooh... your choosing names now....... I can't wait to see who your pup is coming from and what you finally get to call "your big scary adorable GSD".. 

As for names... I suck at names.

I know I like the name to be rooted in the origin of the breed but also be strong and unique.

Good luck!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> I need names for a female pup. I want something that is not too girly (don't want to be outside with my big "scary" GSD shouting "come here Tinkerbell!") A strong name is my preference, even unisex would be fine.
> 
> Suggestions?


How about just 'Tink'?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I named our female Uschi- sounds like sushi without the s- it's the German nickname for Ursula. She loves it, everyone remembers it and it's fun to say


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

BluePaws said:


> How about just 'Tink'?


LOL!! My little girl has had two names for this dog picked out.

First it was "BarkBook." I have no idea...
Now she says we must name it "Irridessa" after a fairy in the Tinkerbell movie. I don't think so!!!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

I love unisex names for girls...Dylan, Stevie, Taylor. I love the name Ryka. What is the puppy going to be used for? Pet, Sport, Therapy?? Do you have any hobbies...I like to try and think of names that go along with another passion in life


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

lol - I love the imagination of kids!!! BarkBook?? Now THERE'S something you'd be proud to yell out your front door ... "BARKBOOK!!"


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

GoSearchk9 said:


> I love unisex names for girls...Dylan, Stevie, Taylor. I love the name Ryka. What is the puppy going to be used for? Pet, Sport, Therapy?? Do you have any hobbies...I like to try and think of names that go along with another passion in life


Family pet, obedience, will also try agility and tracking with her, maybe dock diving. We like to camp and hike. Hmm, will think about this. Good suggestion.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

GoSearchk9 said:


> I love unisex names for girls...Dylan, Stevie, Taylor. I love the name Ryka. What is the puppy going to be used for? Pet, Sport, Therapy?? Do you have any hobbies...I like to try and think of names that go along with another passion in life


Love the name Dylan ... if my cousin hadnt named her son that, I was going to use it for one of my 'kids'. Maybe I will still ... how often do I ever really see or hear from them? *ponder*


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Nike!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

:rofl: I think you should use it..its a great name . 

If you like the outdoors, Kavu is a brand name of outdoor gear. Cam, after the equiptment used for rock climbing..hmmmm..I love the outdoors so I think I can come up with some neat ones for you here..let me think


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Teva is a sport shoe used for hiking...


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

What about trout for the dock diving lmao!! I had an obedience class with a dog named Trout once...LOVED it


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

GoSearchk9 said:


> Teva is a sport shoe used for hiking...


Ooo... Teva actually sounds cool!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah now I like that..wait a minute I change my mind..you cant use that :rofl:


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

ROFL!! I like Teva, and Nike. In fact I like Nike a lot but it would annoy me to have people assuming she is named after the shoes. LOL!

I like the name Halo but my kids don't like it because it is a video game @@


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Teva is good. I think but since your daughter came up with iradessa(sp?) how about something like Tessa or Dessa.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> ROFL!! I like Teva, and Nike. In fact I like Nike a lot but it would annoy me to have people assuming she is named after the shoes. LOL!
> 
> I like the name Halo but my kids don't like it because it is a video game @@


Aw, I hate it when good names are 'ruined' by something like that .... *grin*


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Teva is good. I think but since your daughter came up with iradessa(sp?) how about something like Tessa or Dessa.


Yeah, thats what my daughter said, "we could call her Dessa!"

Just a little too girly for my tastes.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

I do like the name Halo as well, but completely understand why it cant be used too lol!!


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

BluePaws said:


> lol - I love the imagination of kids!!! BarkBook?? Now THERE'S something you'd be proud to yell out your front door ... "BARKBOOK!!"


LMAO!!! love it!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Navah said:


> LMAO!!! love it!


As I mentioned in another thread, I do collie rescue as well ... one of the people I did a home visit for adopted two dogs that were in pretty rough shape and named them Hope and Faith. They live near me, and Faith got out of the fence one evening ... she called me frantic that she'd "lost Faith". 
I rush over and we're both stomping through the woods and up the street calling "Faith! Faith!! Come, Faith! Here! Faith!" The neighbors must have thought they were religious fanatics ... you have to be careful what you name your pups, be prepared to shout it in public!!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

It is just SO much easier for me to pick boy names. I have 4 sons too. LOL!

I still haven't found a girl name I really love. For the pup that is


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeaaa "Barkbook!" hahah thats funny .


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I thought of another one I like.

"Aspen". (Sounds like of "outdoorsey" to me too.) 

As does "Oakley". (Course folks might think she was named after the sunglasses! lol)

I know someone on another board that calls her female "Ocean".


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

LOVE the name Aspen..I like it for a boy though..it could definetly be a girl name too though. I posted it in another thread but I like the name Ira, it means watchful


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

GoSearchk9,

Don't you HAVE a boy that needs a name???


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

:rofl: very very true. I always wanted a Bernese Mountain Dog or Greater Swiss Mountain dog named Aspen. I already came up with a name for my puppy lol :wub: Cyrus. It means Shepherd in Hebrew apparently


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah, Aspen would be a good name for a Bernese Mtn dog or a GSMD.

Glad your new boy now has a name. Now he can actually LEARN his name! lol


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

hahha very true very true..dont want to give him a complex lol


----------



## DarkestUnicorn (Sep 6, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> LOL!! My little girl has had two names for this dog picked out.
> 
> First it was "BarkBook." I have no idea...
> Now she says we must name it "Irridessa" after a fairy in the Tinkerbell movie. I don't think so!!!


This is the reason my male which i was going to name Voodoo got changed to Diego.

So now when ever he runs my family thinks its hilarious to yell "GO DIEGO GO" at the top of there lungs :help: 

But i couldnt name it anything else, when i told my 2 year old we were not naming it Diego the face alone would have broken my heart but the sad sobs just drove it all home lol


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

:rofl: I LOVE IT!!!!! Thats so adorable :wub:


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Can't wait for you to finally get your GSD puppy!! :wub:

My next pup will be a girl, too, so I've done some brainstorming of my own, without many good results. I'm awful at names, especially for girls. 

Do you generally like or dislike "human names" for dogs? 

Here are a few "nature names" I thought of

- Willow
- Kestrel 
- River 
- Iris
- Tempest
- Echo

I'm also playing around with a few German names (and "human names") for dog #2. With my talent in choosing names, it's probably good to get a head start!!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Rei said:


> Do you generally like or dislike "human names" for dogs?
> 
> Here are a few "nature names" I thought of
> 
> ...


I am not really big on human names for dogs, but you wouldn't know it by my past GSDs (both male, Toby and Reilly). Currently I have Speedy (dog) and Shady (cat). I think I want a non human name this time. I like your list. I actually have Tempest on my list.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have been researching pedigrees lately and I have been finding some really neat German names that I like from way, way back.


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

We have a female and it was hard because the few we came up with we liked them all and we wanted that strong present too. Thats why we chose Sasha (means protector of mankind in russian)

-Koda (Means Allies/friends in Native American) Techincally a boys name though.
-Fiona (shrek)
-Keisha (Great joy)
-Regen (Rain in german)


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> I am not really big on human names for dogs, but you wouldn't know it by my past GSDs (both male, Toby and Reilly). Currently I have Speedy (dog) and Shady (cat). I think I want a non human name this time. I like your list. I actually have Tempest on my list.


I've had a Riley (a foster collie) ... and New Pup might be Toby. 

I like nature-related names .. or names that end in an -ee sound.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How about Omi? It sounds like oh me. It's German for Grandma or Granny. That's what our last gsd was named, only I spelled it Omy. Our neighbor is from Germany and her grandchildren thought it was a riot that we named the dog Omy


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I like "Berlin" too.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

bmasplund said:


> We have a female and it was hard because the few we came up with we liked them all and we wanted that strong present too. Thats why we chose Sasha (means protector of mankind in russian)
> 
> -Koda (Means Allies/friends in Native American) Techincally a boys name though.
> -Fiona (shrek)
> ...


I know someone that has a young female GSD named Koda. (Because of the meaning posted above.)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm bad with names too. We had a music theme for awhile, but then ran out of inspiration. Cassidy was named for a Grateful Dead song, kitty Elvis was not named for The King, he was actually named for a line in the Tom Petty song Freefallin' - "Crazy 'Bout Elvis. And Emmy is Emmylou **** for Emmylou Harris. 

Cassidy and Keefer were the only names we'd had picked out in advance well before we had a pet to use them on. Keefer is a last name in Tom's family that we both thought would be a fine name if we ever got a male dog. We actually could have continued the music theme with his registered name if I'd thought of it in time, we struggled with deciding on an "L" name for him. In the end we settled on Lakota (I'm a teeny tiny bit Choctaw indian, and even though it's a different tribe, it's still Native American). Later I kicked myself when I realized we could have named him Levon for Levon Helm of The Band. 

We do have a Halo, but by then we had no idea what we wanted to name our next girl, and she was in the H litter and that was her registered name by the breeder. We actually liked it and since neither of us play the video game it doesn't have that connotation for us, so we kept it. We like to think of her as sometimes being the angel puppy and sometimes the devil puppy, lol!

So....any family last names that might work? Any musical artists you can use, either their name or a name from one of their songs? Place names you like? (Love the suggestion of Aspen!) Something to do with your family heritage?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

cassadee7, I actually am not big on human names for dogs, either... at least, I didn't THINK I was before! "Trent" just felt right, and now I keep adding foreign or obscure "human" names to my list. 

I think Tempest would be a good (and suiting) name for a GSD puppy!



elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have been researching pedigrees lately and I have been finding some really neat German names that I like from way, way back.


Great minds think alike! :wild: 

I have been looking at pedigrees, too, and going back to a lot of strong German names that I like a lot. Completely unoriginal to have a German name for a German dog, but so far I find myself favoring those names! 

It makes me laugh, however, when I try to find inspiration from names of current German Shepherds. All their names are "Americanized"!! I know Chris Wild made that observation a while ago (Germans choosing North American names and North Americans choosing German names), and it's true! All the German dogs now are Alex, Alice, Bomber, Buster, Cindy, etc.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> So....any family last names that might work? Any musical artists you can use, either their name or a name from one of their songs? Place names you like? (Love the suggestion of Aspen!) Something to do with your family heritage?


Great ideas! I love Neil Young and Bob Dylan (I think their lyrics are brilliant... hey, how about Lyric? That's a cool name...)

My husband and I actually named our daughter a place name! We got married on Mt Rainier so that is her middle name and I LOVE it. In fact if it wasn't her name, Rainier is a great name for a dog (for those of you who need a good name!) I will look at some other mountains around here and see what pops up. 

We are Irish and German by heritage, will have to think on this one. 

I was saying some names out loud and my daughter now wants to name the puppy Halo, which as I said I do like a lot. But we'll see what the boys come up with too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I looked at my pups pedigree for a call name. His registered name was chosen by his breeder.
I settled on his great great grandfather for a call name~ Karlo.

I know a few Bernese Mt dogs with the names of Beckham(after David, they're soccer fans), Bacchus(God of wine), and Isaac(he who laughs) 
I love the names Rommel & Ringo One of my good friends is Rainer, he's German. 
What litter letter will your pup be from? Always fun thinking up names!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

cassadee7 said:


> ..hey, how about Lyric? That's a cool name...)


Yes! :thumbup:


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I named my dog Izaak after that (laughter)..Love it :wub: I really like the name lyric..or what about Melody. I also like Isis..its a greek name


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you have the Irish heritage, Limrick would be a good name...I like lyric, too~ unique!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I love Lyric! It is one of my choices for my next pup as well - music is one of my other passions. It is a pretty name, and not too girly! Trent is also named after a musical artist, but such a generic name that no one gets it (which I sometimes prefer).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

NIN, I get it... Trent Reznor?


----------



## kmcdougall (Oct 26, 2010)

We named our pup Wilhelmina meaning guardian in German, Willa for short. Love the name lyric!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I like Cypress for an outdoorsy girl name though agree boy names are sooooo much easier. I didn't get to name my girl my DH did and at first I hated the name Zoe though it has settled with me. We call her zozozo, zoomoo,, or bat face most of the time anyway,lol

I also like Oak and cedar for some reason. Guess I'm stuck on woods,lol


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> NIN, I get it... Trent Reznor?


Yes! I am a fan, but understand a lot of people are not. No big deal, it means something to me and I think the name Trent fits him regardless!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I like Cypress for an outdoorsy girl name though agree boy names are sooooo much easier. I didn't get to name my girl my DH did and at first I hated the name Zoe though it has settled with me. We call her zozozo, zoomoo,, or bat face most of the time anyway,lol
> 
> I also like Oak and cedar for some reason. Guess I'm stuck on woods,lol


Love the name Cedar!!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I really like Cedar but my kids said, "Seeder? Like the dog plants things?" @@


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL Tell them "No, like the tree".


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Scout . ClAasisic


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the name Halo and I also love the name Lyric! Awesome names!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

That's true ... Scout can be male or female. It's a good solid, dependable name. 

I've got this thing for two syllable names ... I guess when I'm mad, I can drag it out when I'm yelling it "Bayyyyleeee!!!" (for my aussie, Bailey) so you could lengthen it to Scouter. That would be cool for a SAR dog!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Rayne


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

holland said:


> Rayne


I love the name Rayne!!!!!!

Great suggestion!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Berlin, Malice, Helena, Fallyn, Halo, Rayne, Felon, Corrupt, Lily, Lyric, Ker, Minerva, Morticia, Nyx, Echo, Bellatrix, Willow, Layla, Calypso, Athena, Aphrodite, Alecto, Aurora, Enyo, Harmonia, Hecate, Hera, Hestia, Isis, Persephone, Selene and Venus.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Great ideas you guys! My list is getting longer!

Funny thing: when I offer names to my 5 year old, some of them are a little harder for her to say right at first, like Fury. I think we are ruling out Fury but it was funny hearing her say, "What?? FURRY? FE-ORRY? FYOOO-ree? Mom you can't name her that, I can't say that!"


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Alex
Madison Madi
Baxter
Mia
Taylor
Rasha
Zoey


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

GoSearchk9 said:


> I love unisex names for girls...Dylan, Stevie, Taylor. I love the name Ryka. What is the puppy going to be used for? Pet, Sport, Therapy?? Do you have any hobbies...I like to try and think of names that go along with another passion in life


 
Ryka for female, Ryker for male


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I like Ryka and Ryker. Some other names I like and have used are Deja, Maya, Enjoli, Intrigue, Magic, Mystic and Mystique. I think if I really thought about it, I'd come up with way too many names!


----------

